# What tests are needed for breeding?



## germanchickTX (Sep 28, 2015)

Hi y'all!
My doelings are currently only 5 months old, but I would like to breed them to a dairy buck when the time is right.
What vaccines and tests should they have and when, before breeding to an outside buck?
What should the buck have?
Would it be too risky to breed to a buck (at the moment only 4 months old), of whose herd the owner claims to have them since 2009 and they never have been sick?
Advice appreciated!
Thanks!


----------



## animalmom (Sep 29, 2015)

Well.... I wouldn't do it, but that's just me.  I think the minimal needed would be each animal up to date with CDT, and tested for CL, CAE and Johnes AND you see the paperwork that says the buck is clean.

But then again if you know the herd owners and trust them then there shouldn't be a problem... the issue is trust.  Look long and hard at the buck before you make your decision.  Does he look healthy?  Does he have any lumps/bumps on him?  Look at the does at the the dairy.  Are they healthy and free of lumps/bumps.  Are the animals energetic?  Does the dairy look kept up, look clean like the owners are proud of the place?

Some folks just can't own their own buck, for a variety of reasons.  I am quite fortunate that I can own my own bucks so I know where they come from and what they are exposed to... but then again I run a closed herd because I'm a scaredy cat that I might bring in something bad without realizing it.

What does your "gut" tell you.  If you still can't decide after looking over the dairy then your answer is no, not that place or buck.

Good luck, really, with your girls.  I'm sure you've told us in other posts what your does are, but would you mind telling us again?  Please and thank you.


----------



## germanchickTX (Sep 29, 2015)

animalmom said:


> Well.... I wouldn't do it, but that's just me.  I think the minimal needed would be each animal up to date with CDT, and tested for CL, CAE and Johnes AND you see the paperwork that says the buck is clean.
> 
> But then again if you know the herd owners and trust them then there shouldn't be a problem... the issue is trust.  Look long and hard at the buck before you make your decision.  Does he look healthy?  Does he have any lumps/bumps on him?  Look at the does at the the dairy.  Are they healthy and free of lumps/bumps.  Are the animals energetic?  Does the dairy look kept up, look clean like the owners are proud of the place?
> 
> ...



I don't know the buck herd or the owner yet, so far only have seen a picture. I'm planning of visiting the farm and check everything out.
I just started to look around and so far this guy was the only one who responded.
When I looked for dairy farms/ breeders, I have only come across closed herds so far.
A vet told me if everything looks healthy and clean and trustworthy, the risk would be relatively small.
I will check out the price for testing for CEA, CL, Johne's, Brucellosis and maybe TB; asides from me wanting to use the milk, I think it would be good for my insurance to not get accused of bringing diseases to another herd.
I wanted dairy goats, but I was told to get some affordable "practice" goats first as a newbie. Made sense to me; found twin bottle babies, which were only 3 days old then.
They survived their first 5 month under my newbie care without any problems !
They are a Boer/Kiko mix; well, any doe can give milk! And for the future I'm trying to get more dairy in through breeding (only for home use). And they don't deserve to be "discarded" in favor of registered dairy does...


----------



## germanchickTX (Sep 29, 2015)

Sorry for the pic being upside down. I can't figure out how to rotate it from the phone...


----------



## germanchickTX (Sep 29, 2015)

Oh yeah, and they naturally will have/ have the CD&T vaccine...


----------



## babsbag (Sep 30, 2015)

Boer's are supposed to have great milk, just not as much as a dairy doe. @animalmom gave you good advice on the testing and seeing the farm will give you a good sense of how well they take care of their animals.


----------



## animalmom (Oct 1, 2015)

There isn't anything wrong with a mixed breed goat.  Your girls look very lovingly spoiled, so keep up the good work!  The boer should be good for putting more meat on the bone, and kiko is suppose to be real nice multi-use goat (dairy and meat).  

Have you looked at the websites for the Kiko association?  They may list breeders in Texas and there might be some, or one near you. 

Also, you could google "Kiko Texas" and see what you come up with... if you haven't done that already.    Just a thought.

I have both registered and not register-able stock and frankly there isn't much difference in the two... for my purpose of home use.  

Would I increase the probability of getting some good gene by buying registered -- probably.  It all depends on your eye, the honesty of the breeder and above all else your mission.  I'm fond of saying that "Mission dictates equipment."  Determine your goal, figure out how you want to get to that point and slowly improve your herd genetics by beating your goal against your budget and your time.  

Sometimes it is hard to keep your goal in mind, so remind yourself often... paint it over your door, embroider on a pillow, what ever you need to do so you don't get sidetracked.  I think sometimes folks who are in dairy goats for the home market get all wrapped up in registered stock.  There are those who are into breeding the epitome of goat perfection and may the good Lord bless and protect them, but their goals and yours may not mesh.  Lots of good goaties out there without a pedigree that are just perfect for the homestead; friendly, loving, good milk production (and don't discount the boys you may have someday... wethers are tasty eating, just saying).


----------



## OneFineAcre (Oct 1, 2015)

Your "practice" goats look great. 

What the other's said about testing.


----------



## germanchickTX (Oct 1, 2015)

animalmom said:


> There isn't anything wrong with a mixed breed goat.  Your girls look very lovingly spoiled, so keep up the good work!  The boer should be good for putting more meat on the bone, and kiko is suppose to be real nice multi-use goat (dairy and meat).
> 
> Have you looked at the websites for the Kiko association?  They may list breeders in Texas and there might be some, or one near you.
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, I already have space reserved in the freezer for those future boys... ;-))


----------

